# Corsa 01 fork



## ace70 (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey guys,

First time poster, long time reader  

I have just purchased a beautiful 56cm Corsa 01 frame and forks, painted yellow with red /black highlights.

The frame came with a fork that i have never seen before, looks like its alloy and has no luggs or EM engravings in the crown.

My question is, i might be able to get the proper chromed steel fork with the EM on the crown, but its NOS off a 57cm Strada OS. 
Is the fork the same between these models, and would the size difference cause any probs, 1cm?

Cheers

Richie


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I would definitely get the Strada fork. There shouldn't be much difference between a fork for a 56 vs 57 frame. The 57 fork might even be to your advantage if you like to ride with your handlebars higher.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

*Ditto*

Without knowing what kind of fork that is or what it's made of, I'd errr on the side of caution (and aesthetics!) and pick up the Merckx fork. If nothing else, you can always cut it down to fit your size if you don't like the height.


----------



## ace70 (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks chaps, i thought as much, just wasn't 100% about whether the Strada fork would ride the same, but i suppose its a s**tload better than the fork thats its got now.


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

I got the exact same color frame ,I put a carbon fork on,mines a 54c-c.


----------



## ace70 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Ok, how about a MXL fork instead*

The Strada fork fell through  , how about a MX Leader fork.
Is the rake the same? 
Any foreseeable problems?
Any added bonus?


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I am pretty certain the MXL fork would have the same rake, but they are very stout forks and weigh quite a bit more.


----------



## ace70 (Aug 21, 2007)

*As long as the ride is spot on*

I'm no weight weenie, just want this baby to sing.

Would the weight issue just be for my own discomfort? 

Did the MXL fork only come in one material its whole life, or were there different incarcerations over its life?

Found out the alloy fork is from a 1st generation merckx alu frame.


----------



## ace70 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Just got an MX Leader fork*

and boy does it look awesome, can't wait to get this baby on the road.


----------

